# [Nvidia] NVIDIA and SoftBank Group Announce Termination of NVIDIA’s Acquisition of Arm Limited



## Rei86

dang, they really needed this one.


----------



## Section31

Rei86 said:


> dang, they really needed this one.


Softbank going to go bankrupt soon i suspect. There crazy vision funds 1/2 investments largely turned out to be duds in the ends. Peloton going under. Softbank needs to sell off Arm honestly to help it debt/general funding. They already are planning to sell off there most profitable investments including that small amount of share they held in Alibaba. 

There CEO loves to gamble on investment and has had some major wins. However, wouldn't shock me if it he's tight on venture capital now.


----------



## Piers

Rumours around Whitehall that the Government will make listing the company difficult due to national security. Also rumours that if it is listed, the govt. is considering using its commercial arm to purchase a sizable chunk.


----------



## Section31

Piers said:


> Rumours around Whitehall that the Government will make listing the company difficult due to national security. Also rumours that if it is listed, the govt. is considering using its commercial arm to purchase a sizable chunk.


That's going to whomever can qualify and purchase it a lot if so. Softbank needs to recapitalize and im sure without that 40billion, they are handicapped on other plans. Explains why they are moving again on selling there massive holdings of Alibaba now.

Developing future products R&D won't be cheap and with the other Softbank investments failing left right and centre now, it's in the best interest to find an European buyer with capital to fund the company. Softbank isn't an tech oriented company anymore, it's really an venture capitalist looking to hit the next big investment (resell it down the road for huge capital gains).


----------



## Piers

Section31 said:


> Softbank isn't an tech oriented company anymore, it's really an venture capitalist


Totally agree. It would be good if the UK Government does invest in Arm Limited - the company's hardware is already heavily integrated into both the armed forces (Army, RAF, RN) and intelligence services (MI5, MI6, GCHQ, etc.) with custom silicon and rumoured to be in the UK's next global military satellite expansion.


----------



## EastCoast

Revv23 said:


> That I would certainly agree with. Nvidia spokesperson says they are still going for it. Although it's such a huge deal they had to know they were in for a fight.





Revv23 said:


> Why do you say that? Because you believe the ftc will win the lawsuit?
> 
> Filing a lawsuit and winning a lawsuit are 2 different things.


Like I told you before, it's OVER! When the FTC sued nvidia it was already over. They were getting sued by the organization they needed approval from. And to further add you cannot use your lack of insight on the matter as an excuse to deny the situation.


----------

